# Touchscreen Is Not Responding



## touchworks (Nov 23, 2011)

Running Alpha 3.0, never had this issue in any build.

Touchscreen is not responding so cannot even reboot. Tried pressing both power and home button at once, but only the reboot and power off screen pops on and cannot touch to restart.

Any suggestions on other ways to restart.

Thanks


----------



## touchworks (Nov 23, 2011)

what an irony ... my nickname and my problem ...


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

touchworks said:


> Running Alpha 3.0, never had this issue in any build.
> 
> Touchscreen is not responding so cannot even reboot. Tried pressing both power and home button at once, but only the reboot and power off screen pops on and cannot touch to restart.
> 
> ...


*Hold down* power + home for 10-15 seconds (until it shuts down and reboots itself).


----------



## minushand (Nov 27, 2011)

Hold power and (center) home buttons at least 10 seconds. Had the same problem but that worked for me.


----------



## touchworks (Nov 23, 2011)

yea it worked, I was releasing the button once the screen went off and that's why it was not working ..... thanks for your help guys ..


----------

